# اريد تركيبة بخاخ معطر الفم يا اخوان



## khadraoui (26 فبراير 2015)

اطلب من اخواني لمن لديه تركيبة بخاخ معطر و منعش الفم . يفيدني بها من فضلكم شكرا مسبقا .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (26 فبراير 2015)

سنحاول كتابة تركيبه طبيعيه واخرى تجاريه عليها بعض التحفظات - 
فى صفحة .... بين اهتمامات القراء .... والتركيبات الحديثه..... قريبا بمشيئة الله


----------



## khadraoui (1 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا سيد محمود على الرد


----------

